# de estar / estar por casa



## RockyBalboa

Gracias a todos.
¿Qué significa el "de estar por casa"?


----------



## Gévy

Hola Rocky:

Se emplea normalmente para el vestir: zapatos o ropa de estar por casa. Ropa informal, cómoda, que no nos pondríamos para salir a la calle.

¿Cómo lo dirías tú en Argentina?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Liuva Fernandez

Hola a todos,

En Cuba se dice ropa de estar, y las mujeres portan una bata que le llaman _*bata de casa*_ con la que nunca se sale a la calle.

De acuerdo con ropa de estar por casa.

Besos


----------



## pacobc

RockyBalboa said:


> Gracias a todos.
> ¿Qué significa el "de estar por casa"?


 

Aquí por el sur de España se dice la expresión "de andar por casa". Por ejemplo "ropa de andar por casa", refiriéndose a algo muy informal, unas chanclas y una camiseta, etc. O incluso hacer algo provisional e incluso chapucero: "Hice un arreglo de andar por casa..."

Saludos


----------



## RockyBalboa

Perdón por la tardanza. Acá se dice "de entrecasa", palabraque acabo de buscar en la RAE y que no está!! Es muy usual, me sorprende...


----------



## Yul

*"no es una expresión de andar por  casa"

Comment traduire?

Merci
Yul
*


----------



## chlapec

Il est beaucoup plus fréquent d'entendre la phrase afirmative et, dans ce cas, la traduction est, à première vue, simple: "C'est une expression désinvolte/pratique (ou quelque chose du genre)".
Ors, dans cette phrase, il m'est difficile de trouver une traduction appropriée (à propos, de quelle expression s'agit-il?)

Voici mes tentatives:
Ce n'est pas une expression usitée/fréquente
Ce n'est pas une expression simple


----------



## Tina.Irun

Como indica chlapec, se suele utilizar más "expresión de andar por casa".
Por ejemplo, yo puedo decir: "hablo inglés de andar por casa" = "je ne parle pas bien anglais, je connais juste un minimum de mots pour me débrouiller dans la vie courante".

Lo contrario: "no es una expresión de andar por casa" lo entiendo como que es una expresión poco habitual. Lo traduciría por:
"il s'agit d'une expression qui n'est pas ordinaire"


----------



## izaleandra

Ce n´est pas une expression commune/habituelleou plus propre à la notion de maison: casanière


----------



## lorean

les propositions faites me paraissent correctes: je rajouterais en plus trivial.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,


izaleandra said:


> Ce n´est pas une expression commune/habituelleou plus propre à la notion de maison: casanière



_Casanière_, je ne crois pas, une expression n'a pas à préférer rester chez elle . (casanier)
En tout cas: 
- d'usage domestique

_De andar por casa_ significa: _de apaño_ (como el ejemplo del inglés de Tina... o más bien el mío )
Se podría traducir por:
- de fortune => ce n'est pas une expression de fortune (en este caso).

Espera otras opiniones.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Tina.Irun

izaleandra said:


> Ce n´est pas une expression commune/habituelleou plus propre à la notion de maison: casanière


 
Expresión "de andar por casa" no se puede traducir por "casanière".
Significa que es una expresión "para salir del paso" que no se suele utilizar con gente ajena/que no es de la casa".


----------



## Yul

_Merci à tous et toutes. 

Je constate qu'il aurait été plus sage de ma part de donner le contexte complet :
_http://forum.wordreference.com/show...=battre+le+fer+pendant+qu+il+est+encore+chaud
_
"Al hierro candente, batir de repente_ no es una expresión de andar por casa . En un texto literario sin problema.
No se me ocurre ninguna que sea de uso más frecuente. Sólo diría _hay que aprovechar el momento_."  (Cintia)

Yul


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,


Yul said:


> _Merci à tous et toutes.
> 
> Je constate qu'il aurait été plus sage de ma part de donner le contexte complet : _Pues sí_
> _http://forum.wordreference.com/show...=battre+le+fer+pendant+qu+il+est+encore+chaud


Ya que de mí se trata, aquel día quería decir que no era una expresión
que se usaría para salir del paso, que no venía espontáneamente a la mente, no no era nada corriente...

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Yul

Constate à ton tour, Cintia, que j'aime bien te lire.

Yul


----------



## monterong

***NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Aqui va el contexto: 

¨Una lata llena de caca es tan sólo una lata llena de caca, por más filosofias *de andar por casa* que las adornen¨.

Mi opcion: 
_Une boîte pleine de caca n'est qu'une boîte pleine de caca, on a beau philosophies médiocres que l'ornent.

_Sé que no es ni siquiera aproximado pero no se me ocurre nada mejor.
Alguna idea de como traducirlo?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

- d'usage / de gazette / potinières

 Repasa esta parte o abre otro hilo, no significa nada:


> _on a beau philosophies ... que l'ornent._



Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## monterong

Muchisimas gracias


----------

